# Second Rut



## OSU Outdoorsman

When do they start rutting again? They weren't that active where I hunt this year during the first rut or at least during the day time they weren't. Any thoughts or comments if things might heat back up before the end of season.


----------



## ostbucks98

totally dependant on what doe's go in heat


Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icefisherman4life

opening day of gun season i had a 120in. 8pt breeding does about 20 yards from me.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

I just saw a young buck running a doe pretty good at 2 oclock today in NW ohio


----------



## Bulldawg

2 years ago I went bowhunting the day after christmas and the bucks were running does around like it was early november . First time I ever had the chance to witness the sesondary rut .


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yes, OSU, things will heat back up again. Don't know if you found any scrapes earlier, but if you did keep an eye on them. If you see scrapes being opened up again, that's a great clue that the secondary rut is imminent. There will also be a tertiary rut in January. My friend's mechanic has some huge bucks on the walls of his shop office. Claims he got all of them in January!

Since I'm primarily a bowhunter, I'm glad that there is no "bonus" gun season this year. The deer can calm down from gun season and not get all freaked out again. Go get 'em with a bow!


----------



## M.Magis

You won't notice a defined "2nd rut'. Basically any time from Nov until Feb a doe could come in heat. Of course, for the vast majority that will be in early to mid Nov. But there will always be some does that come in late and of course the doe fawns will come in later as well. I spend much more time bowhunting in the late season than any other time of the year, and rarely see rutting action. You're only chance is if a hot doe happens to come by. Bucks aren't out cruising like in Nov. By far the best bet in the late season is hunting the food sources.


----------



## ostbucks98

M.Magis said:


> By far the best bet in the late season is hunting the food sources.



and if it stays this cold with snow on the ground those food sources are that much more important. 
Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wildman

From what I have heard from a couple of guy's they are starting there second run now... One friend has had a buck scraping is showing signs and another has seen a bunch of bucks chasing neither guys now each other so there info is not influenced by each other.. I for one have been plowing to much snow to get in the wood's... But as stated food is what I hunt during late season.. but trying some estrus may not hurt if you are buck hunting..


----------



## bobk

I saw scapes that had been reworked last week while hunting.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I saw hard rutting activity Weds of gun season.......watched a buck appear 1/2 mile out across the road. He crossed the road across into a cut corn field and came with nose down on a run all the way to 12 yards. He paused below me breifly and continued on nose down behind me down the creek line headed across that road into the cover on the other side. He was completely blown out not paying attention on that hot trail......too bad he wasn't 1 year older! It always seems that way when it works out so well!

And as others mentioned we saw fresh scrapes being worked the entire week of gun in Pike county and Tuesday my buddy missed a big mature 9 pt with a doe.

I agree with the others though....once gun season passes you'll be more effective hunting bed to food; food to bed.


----------



## ironman172

the scrapes at my place were getting hit good during gun week, till I shot 1 buck.....but don't think it was the only one making the 4 scrapes along the one path.....all with in 30 feet of each other....kinda anxious to get back there to see if anymore activity with them....I still have 1 doe tag left , out of the 3 land owners


----------



## Lundy

The "2nd rut" you are seeing could be the result of a few different scenarios 

Some doe coming in late
Some doe's coming in that weren't bred their first cycle
Some yearling does coming into their first cycle.

PA did a huge study some years ago about yearling does and if and when they would come into estrus. They determined that the one primary factor of whether a yearling doe came into heat was their body mass. If they had gained enough weight (plentiful food) their first 6 months of growth they would most likely come into estrus. Low body weight (poor food availibilty) they would not. These yearlings typically come into heat in very early January where I hunt if the come in at all. Those fawns with spots that you still see in October where likely born late because their momma was bred late.

I have seen some very intense rut activity in early January where I hunt some years and other years none at all.

How the PA study translates to Ohio deer I have no idea, if it even does, but reading it did at least partially explain some stuff to me that I have seen over the years and always wondered about.

Saturday of gun season I watched a little buck chase does all over the place. He sure thought there was something worth chasing


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lundy said:


> The "2nd rut" you are seeing could be the result of a few different scenarios
> 
> Some doe coming in late
> Some doe's coming in that weren't bred their first cycle
> Some yearling does coming into their first cycle.
> 
> PA did a huge study some years ago about yearling does and if and when they would come into estrus.
> They determined that the one primary factor of whether a yearling doe came into heat was their body mass. If they had gained enough weight (plentiful food) their first 6 months of growth they would most likely come into estrus. Low body weight (poor food availibilty) they would not. These yearlings typically come into heat in very early January where I hunt if the come in at all. Those fawns with spots that you still see in October where likely born late because their momma was bred late.
> 
> I have seen some very intense rut activity in early January where I hunt some years and other years none at all.
> 
> How the PA study translates to Ohio deer I have no idea, if it even does, but reading it did at least partially explain some stuff to me that I have seen over the years and always wondered about.
> 
> Saturday of gun season I watched a little buck chase does all over the place. He sure thought there was something worth chasing


That sounds reasonable. A doe has to be big enough to carry a fetus through Winter and deliver in the Spring. If what we saw on our game cams this year (NE Ohio) was that this was a good year for fawn deer. Man! They got big! Should be a heck of a secondary and tertiary rut around here!


----------



## wildman

Lundy said:


> The "2nd rut" you are seeing could be the result of a few different scenarios
> 
> Some doe coming in late
> Some doe's coming in that weren't bred their first cycle
> Some yearling does coming into their first cycle.
> 
> PA did a huge study some years ago about yearling does and if and when they would come into estrus. They determined that the one primary factor of whether a yearling doe came into heat was their body mass. If they had gained enough weight (plentiful food) their first 6 months of growth they would most likely come into estrus. Low body weight (poor food availibilty) they would not. These yearlings typically come into heat in very early January where I hunt if the come in at all. Those fawns with spots that you still see in October where likely born late because their momma was bred late.
> 
> I have seen some very intense rut activity in early January where I hunt some years and other years none at all.
> 
> How the PA study translates to Ohio deer I have no idea, if it even does, but reading it did at least partially explain some stuff to me that I have seen over the years and always wondered about.
> 
> Saturday of gun season I watched a little buck chase does all over the place. He sure thought there was something worth chasing


I would assume that our weather/winter's are a little kinder.. I would bet that Ohio has a stronger 2nd rut than PA would.. Again that is just an assumption.. And as stated below this year should be extremely strong due to the weather/rainy summer = healthier fawns.. Then again the acorn crop was rather weak..


----------



## OSU Outdoorsman

Thanks I really appreciate the feedback on this guys.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters

The second can be sporadic and hit or miss. My calendar says from now to the 1st week of January. It will be determined by this years yearling does going into heat. Those that are healthy and were born late will go into heat anytime now. I have seen as late as mid January. Then of course you have the older does who did not take on the 1st. My calendar says they will go into heat this week and next week.


----------



## Shaun69007

Seen 2 nice bucks running a doe last night outside of Granville


----------



## Carpman

Shaun69007 said:


> Seen 2 nice bucks running a doe last night outside of Granville


Granville doesn't count. It's in a league of it's own. Anyone who has drove thru there will know what I am talking about. I'm not docking you, i am just saying Granville is ridiculously populated with deer.


----------



## treefrog

I to saw alot ofpeak rut activity during gun season.Bucks locked down with does.And younger bucks following does with nose up thur butts.This was on unpressured property.First week I Jan. I have seen alot of breeding.I say breeding instead of rut cause its not all willy nilly.Like someone else said if your looking to hunt food sources are alot better choice right now.


----------

